# Rapid Fire Function for Keyboard



## Cpetrie

I am currently playing Final Fantasy IX on my computer. I am looking for a 3rd party program that will allow me to enable a rapid fire function on my keyboard. I've done semi-extensive searching and I could not find anything. Essentially, I want to be able to hold down a key, and have it act as though I am pushing it down and releasing it very rapidly. If anyone knows of such a program, I'd appreciate it if you would tell me.


----------



## Verve

would this work http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/doc/x209.html ?


----------



## kobaj

Wouldnt this be considered cheating? I know if I saw someone in my css server using rapid fire they would be banned.


----------



## Verve

I FF online? I don't play it, I don't know.


----------



## computer stupid

Do you ban quite a few people?


----------



## Gogey

Its final fantasy 9, its single player.  Who cares if hes cheating?


----------



## kobaj

Gogey said:


> Its final fantasy 9, its single player.  Who cares if hes cheating?



Oh, I suppose single player is ok. To answer that other question, Ive banned only about 15 people from my server.

But then if you cheat and win using rapid fire, where is the satisfaction? What about all those other people who spent hours training to beat the game? Cheats for single player...honestly?


----------

